# Bled during 2WW now BFP??? Help??



## Mimo (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi ladies

I've just had ICSi wih PGD and a 5 day blasty transferred last Sunday, 5 days later I bled for 3 days, totally over now (no blood for 48 hours) but my test showed positive today?

Very confused and really dont want to get my hopes up as I've noticed some ladies test positive when they are m/c, but I'm not bleeding now is this possible??

Please help and let me know if anyone else has had this experience.


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Mimo,


 congratulations on your   



This is quite normal with a lot of ladies, it was probably implantation bleeding.


The best bet is to get a blood test done for your hcg levels then again 48hrs later, that will hopefully show an increase and put your mind at rest.


J x


----------



## Mimo (Aug 5, 2008)

Jilly 02, 

Thnks so much, your email has put me more at rest already, very frustrating when you are ready to deal with it and get a curve ball!

Clinic have'nt been great, they have booked me in for a pregnancy sca n 2 weeks but I have now requested a blood tst as well. Do you think I will be able to jut gt my local gp to do one?

Sorry for beng a    - its my first go!

xx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Mimo,

I can't see why your GP couldn't do a blood test, some will, some won't especially if you had private treatment.

If you can afford to then maybe go to a private clinic to have a blood test, my clinic in london does them for "non members" for around £25, might be worth looking into,

J x


----------

